# Pro-Hormones



## pwloiacano (Jun 20, 2011)

I am hoping that the forum can help clarify for me the following about the various Pro-hormones out there.

What are the differences between pro-anabolic mass gaining agents such as Meth-a-drol, Beastdrol, Methastadrol, Super DMZ...

vs.

Pro-anabolic mass/hardening agents such as Cyanostane and 1 ANDRO RX (1-AD) ???

Is one group more liver toxic than the other?

What about strength ??  Is one group better than the other for strength gains??

I am looking for feedback and recommendations as I continue to move forward in using these products.

I am 45 years old.  6'1" and 270 lbs.  Bodyfat approx 20-25%...

Looking forward to your feedback.  Thank you.


----------



## pwloiacano (Jun 21, 2011)

ANY feedback ??  I would love some..  Thanks...


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 25, 2011)

Meth-a-drol, Beastdrol, Methastadrol, I believe are all Superdrol Clones and Super DMZ is dimethazine.  These compounds are great for strength but mostly mass and should be used for when bulking.  They are still pretty dry compounds but everyones diferent so I can't say for sure. Gains from Superdrol clones are dry and make you solid from what I have read and heard.  Strength gains should also be pretty great.

As for cyanostane Im not too sure but as for 1-andro Rx, it gives great strength gains and makes you very vascular.  It is mild, however when dosed high 600-800mg it converts enough to the original 1-AD(1-testosterone) which is pretty potent stuff so mass gains could be decent if enough calories are taken in.


All these products will give you a hardening effect depending on your diet.  The more potent compounds like Meth-a-drol, Beastdrol, Methastadrol, and Super DMZ are usually used for bulking.

hope I helped somewhat!


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 25, 2011)

goto top of page and click "search forum" and type in prohormone


----------



## pwloiacano (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for your feedback. I am just finishing up an Metha-drol cycle and and going to do a pct and test booster for 30 days.  

Then, I have to choose which one I plan to do next. I was thinking of a 1ANDRO / Cyanostane cycle stack.

I have also heard that Methastadrol is a relatively new pro-hormone that has been giving some spectacular results.  Anyone hear anything about this relatively new product??


----------



## snny1 (Jun 25, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> Thanks for your feedback. I am just finishing up an Metha-drol cycle and and going to do a pct and test booster for 30 days.
> 
> Then, I have to choose which one I plan to do next. I was thinking of a 1ANDRO / Cyanostane cycle stack.
> 
> I have also heard that Methastadrol is a relatively new pro-hormone that has been giving some spectacular results. Anyone hear anything about this relatively new product??


 another superdrol  clone.


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 25, 2011)

Shit I made a mistake. Metha-Drol is not just a superdrol clone its! :

*METHA-DROL EXTREME™ is a very potent combination of three pro-anabolics, Superdrol, Dymethazine, and a very potent pro-hormone called Methoxygonadiene (aka Max LMG)
*
THIS STUFF IS VERY POTENT.  How are you dosing this?  You def should get a blood test done after this cycle.


*As for PCT I believe you have a serm right? If you don't get IT NOW.  Either clomid or nolva.  Nolva 20/20/10/10/10 EOD just to be safe.  Clomid Im not to sure how to dose that so hopefully someone else can chime in for that.
*
You don't have to but you can also pick up an cortisol product, such as SNS Reduce XT, CEL Formestane, and PES Erase.  PES Erase and Reduce XT are probably the best bet.  

What kind of test booster are you running?  I would run two bottles of Testopro for two months or a DAA product like Testforce 2 or SNS DAA for a month.

Def get bloodwork done after this cycle, had no realize it was a combo of compounds.


----------



## pwloiacano (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the input.  I ran the Metha-drol at 2 pills per day for 4 weeks.  Here is what I am running for PCT:

N2 Guard (for Organ protection, Cholestrerol, High Blood Pressure, etc...) .. (was highly recommended to me)
NRG-X PCT MAXX
NRG-X NRG SX (Test Booster)

I got the NRG stuff at a bodybuilding show.

I will be taking this stuff for 30 days.  Then, I plan to run the Cyanostane / 1-ANDRO stack.  I will be also running the N2 Guard while doing this stack for liver support.


----------



## VladTepes (Jun 25, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> Thanks for the input.  I ran the Metha-drol at 2 pills per day for 4 weeks.  Here is what I am running for PCT:
> 
> N2 Guard (for Organ protection, Cholestrerol, High Blood Pressure, etc...) .. (was highly recommended to me)
> NRG-X PCT MAXX
> ...



That PCT will do next to nothing after SD,DMZ and MLMG all in one. Get a SERM asap, also don't start another cycle immediately after PCT, that's a horrible idea. Research more before running another cycle, and fix your PCT or you're going to have a very bad rest of the year trying to recover from a cycle like that with no SERM.


----------



## anab0lix (Jun 25, 2011)

Pal read my last post clearly.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jun 26, 2011)

anab0lix said:


> Shit I made a mistake. Metha-Drol is not just a superdrol clone its! :
> 
> *METHA-DROL EXTREME™ is a very potent combination of three pro-anabolics, Superdrol, Dymethazine, and a very potent pro-hormone called Methoxygonadiene (aka Max LMG)
> *
> ...


Good post, serm isnt required but suggested yes.


----------



## DeathMetal (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a VERY detailed Cyanostane log here, it's, *ahem* fucking SICK.  I seriously cannot speak highly enough about it.


----------



## DeathMetal (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh, and zero...I mean ZERO side experienced on Cyanostane, and I am monitoring my hairline like a hawk.


----------



## pwloiacano (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Death Metal.  I have already purchased this and will be running it about 30 days after I finish my PCT.

Anabolix: Just got results from my bloodwork.  NO abnormalities with my lipid panel tests.  All liver function is within normal range. That N2 Guard is some good shit.  And all my cholesterol readings are fine.  Triglycerides are even fine.  I take Zetia for cholesterol as well.  This is a medicine that is not a statin.  It works within the digestive tract.  I decided to also add Formadrol Extreme to my current PCT and Test Booster.  Thank you again for all of your input.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 29, 2011)

I like what I hear and subbed


----------



## DeathMetal (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's the log for those who haven't seen it.  This is NOT a sponsored log.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...-cutting-cyanostane-rx-lots-pics-details.html


----------



## oufinny (Jun 29, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> Thanks for the input.  I ran the Metha-drol at 2 pills per day for 4 weeks.  Here is what I am running for PCT:
> 
> N2 Guard (for Organ protection, Cholestrerol, High Blood Pressure, etc...) .. (was highly recommended to me)
> NRG-X PCT MAXX
> ...



You took the most potent DS on the market and have no SERM, I feel for your HPTA system that will takes months to come back at your age.  Wow!  Get yourself some Clomid, 100/75/50/50 per week progression and FUCK nolva, unless you miraculously have gyno it is not needed or helpful.  Clomid will bring you back a lot faster and you will feel better on it.  Next time, get everything ahead of time before you mess with your hormones like that!


----------



## pwloiacano (Jun 29, 2011)

Oufinny:  Thanks for your input.  Two questions:

1) All of my bloodwork came back fine.  I also added Formadrol to my pct program.  It says serm right on the ingredients in the bottle.  Are you implying that this is no good?  

2) I started my PCT and feel great.  No problems with libido either.  So, I guess that I am confused when you say my HPTA system will take months to recover.  Can you please expand on that?  This is the second time that I have done a methadrol cycle and I really do feel great.  The first time I did it, I did a pct and continued to make gains in size and strength 3 weeks after I completed the cycle.

3) I have never taken clomid before.  Is this an injectible or pill?

Thanks again to all for providing feedback on this thread.  I am learning quite a bit.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jun 30, 2011)

I looked at pics
WOW


----------



## caaraa (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## VladTepes (Jul 1, 2011)

oufinny said:


> FUCK nolva, unless you miraculously have gyno it is not needed or helpful.  Clomid will bring you back a lot faster and you will feel better on it.



So are you saying nolva doesn't work in jump starting the HPTA system? Bloodwork says otherwise..

I know some prefer clomid and some prefer nolva but I don't think saying nolva is not helpful is accurate at all. 



pwloiacano said:


> Oufinny:  Thanks for your input.  Two questions:
> 
> 1) All of my bloodwork came back fine.  I also added Formadrol to my pct program.  It says serm right on the ingredients in the bottle.  Are you implying that this is no good?  *Natural SERMs like in Formadrol are not as potent as pharmacy grade SERMs. *
> 
> ...



See bold


----------

